# Mold for Clay Balls



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I wanted to make a mold for clay balls (about 15mm using pottery clay) , it takes time to make by hand & can't get perfect shape, pls post ideas to make a mold using simple household things...








​


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

e~shot said:


> I wanted to make a mold for clay balls (about 15mm using pottery clay) , it takes time to make by hand & can't get perfect shape, pls post ideas to make a mold using simple household things...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why dont you just make a mold out of the clay then fire it?
it would provide an opportunity to experiment with various sizes.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I got a kilo of that thing .they are fun to shoot.


----------



## Paul (Jun 15, 2010)

How about a melon scoop? Probably could get one at Goodwill store.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You can't mould clay balls, or at least it's not practical. In industrial ceramics, you'd make a cast two part slip mould but then you'd get flash and it's hard to get them out intact.

In the fishing industry you'd use a radial boilie roller (grooved rollers), or a Rollapro, but I really doubt that's practical for you and you'll not likely find one the right size for slingshots. BTW, the radial boilie machines don't make perfectly shaped spheres because they are designed for speed not perfection.

Marbles are made on a polished helical roller with roller with gaps smaller than your ball. These are more accurate than radial rollers.

Ball bearings are made by cold-heading and then grinding under rill-plates.

I think the best way for you is to do it the traditional way where you make a consistently flat sheet of clay, score it into equal sized squares and hand roll them into shape. PS, if you have a cheap source of local labour, I am sure you can get all you need.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

a vid from a great guy, and fine shooter.

He show how he make his clay balls


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks all

*Paul *- that is a good idea "melon scoop"







​*Dan *- I like your comment "cheaper labour" - so they'll get a pay - I'll get my ammo...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGTTuPup2Lk&feature=related​*Joseph *- hey, very cool video - can you tell me how to *Time Travel * "go into a log & come out with a slingshot"


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> PS, if you have a cheap source of local labour, I am sure you can get all you need.


Dan, Already got "Cheap source of local labour" - "MY WIFE"


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

How marbles are made.






Your missus can turn the helical roller.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I think a boilie roller like the one shown here would be an ideal solution, although I doubt you'd be able to get one anywhere other than in the UK (where carp fishing is popular.) I've used them before to make baits myself and the process is pretty straight forward, if making clay ammunition I would simply omit the initial stage which involves using a 'boilie gun' and roll the clay into a long cylindrical shape by hand, then place it on the roller and roll away! It would definitely be considerably faster and easier than making them all by hand!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Well heres the deal! I have no natural clay in the ares where I live and I can buy Marbles or steel balls cheaper per pound than I can buy clay in bulk. Clay would make great wing shooting ammo, but why would I want to spend the time to make clay balls when I can buy marbles ready to shoot cheaper. Larger malbles make great wing shooting ammo also as they don't fly as far as steel so you don't need as great of a distance down range. -- Tex


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Really nice video!!! Great shooting and peaceful!!! I hope everyone watched it all!!! It really takes quite a bit to put together a video such as this. Much Respect!!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

I bought a block of clay at Michaels for about 6 dollars. they run ads for 40% off all the time so it would be much less. The block is 10lbs. I estimate it will yield about 2000 44 cal. balls give or take. It might be more than that. It is very simple and you just let them dry over night. They shoot very well. If you do the math it is around 3 cents each. With the discount it is much less than that. a little more than a cent each. I think the carp bait machine is the ticket.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here are two links for shooters in the USA for cheap marbles and steel shot (under 2 dollars a pound shipped). They might not even be the cheapest. - Tex
http://www.mcgillswarehouse.com/ItemsList.aspx?ProductID=125220055&in=5/8"yellowopalshinymarble."1price"isperpound,"30price"isfor30-lbwithfreeairshipping.
http://www.royalsteelballusa.com/


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Is it better to be air-dried or fired? I have a heat treatment oven that's basically a small kiln and could fire a few hundred at a time.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i would say use the kiln, the only thing is you have to makesure the balls dont have any air pockets or they will explode during the processissedoff:


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

usaslingshot is right if there are air pockets, the balls will pop like popcorn. when I heat mine to dry I just put them on my BBQ that has a lid and let them in there for only about 5 min at 400deg. this is just a way to dry them out faster. I have done both ways (air dry , heat dry) and not much difference in shooting them. I think I will try the small melon scoop to see if it works for shaping them to a more uniform size.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's been a while since I did any ceramics and never in this oven as far as I can remember. 
From what I can remember, I think the popcorn effect was probably more to do with residual moisture boiling rapidly than air pockets, but I could be wrong.

Edit: Links...

http://www.skutt.com/resources/school_faq.html

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Pottery-2316/2009/8/Once-firing-kids-pieces.htm


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

im no pro. you are probably right... in school we have to let the clay dry for a weekend, then we heat it in a semi high heat then heat again in a rlly high heat. you will have to look the specifics up but thats when i know from school


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

hey thanks guys for your advice. I am going to let them air dry for a few days and heat them to see if there is any difference. thanks to the usaslingshot guys, it is nice to hear someone who is in school and the information they learn is still very fresh to them, not like myself who has been out of school for many many years. You two continue to keep up the work of paying attention in school it does pay off.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

haha thanks, if you let them air dry they will be solid just not as solid as if you used to kiln. it will still work and quite fine


----------



## Gregor-Y (Aug 10, 2011)

the boilie roller is da solution !
tomorrow i test a pvc or metal tube with 10mm inner diam







, thanks for this tips !

ps: video of marble making is amazing thanks


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

you can buy a bolie tray wich i have used for bolies but they are awesome easy to use and only about £9


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

This is Chuck. When we were kids we had several neighbors who put large amounts of moth balls in their flower gardens near the sidewalk to ward off bugs. Of course we "liberated" some for SS "tracer" white ammo. They hit something solid and splatter spectacularly. I guess the moths did NOT TAKE OFFENSE at us stealing the toxic moth balls which made them bawl. Have you ever seen a "moth bawl"? (Susi says I shouldn't quit my day job and try to be a commedian). Naphaline I think they're called. Tablets of same used in urinals in airport relief stations as an odor masking method.

PLASTIC ICE BALL TRAYS

I've seen plastic ice trays advertised in gift catalogues such as Spencer's Gifts etc.. that when snapped together made round ice balls for cocktails. Molds for other ingredients other than water that pour in and set up? Humm.. I think the roller plastic thingey Susi posted above is much better than a mechanical extruder of goop. Case dismissed. I will make one of melamine laminate pieces I've got laying around the shop "someday bin", spray it with Scotchguard for non stick and make 12 inch rolls. I make Sushi rolls as well but that's off subject. I prefer simple things to involved steel pipe jeep jack hydraulic extrusion projects, LOL.


----------

